# Manejar diversos aparatos con un control infrarrojo



## niko1990 (Oct 2, 2008)

Manejar diversos aparatos con un control infrarrojo

Hola me gustaria saber si alguien tiene una idea de como hacer para manejar cn un solo control remoto varias utilidades o aparatos diferentes tal como hace la tele para distinguir los distintos comandos es decir poder asignarle una funcion a cada boton...desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## cryingwolf (Oct 3, 2008)

hola....... mira en esa pagina.... esta muy bueno el proyecto 

http://www.control-mando.tk/

yo tambien tuve la idea de controlar todo lo que hay en mi pieza automaticamente..... lamentablemente me fallo el control remoto (no me fallo..... nunca lo probe realmente)
lo que hacia es tener una computadora (bastante sensilla.... un 486 simple con DOS alcansa y sobra).. a esa computadora le conecte mi interface por puerto paralelo de 8 canales y con eso manejaba las luces.... el tele y un ventilador.

los programas los hacia en quick basic y eran sensillos.... a cierta hora se prendia el ventilador.. o despues de 1 hora de encendido se apagaba el tele..... etc....

lo que me falto era ponerle un control remoto por puerto serie o algo asi para controlar los programas desde el remoto.

mira el link q te pase y si tenes alguna duda de lo que hice yo antes avisame q te respondo (creo q tengo ganas de revivir ese proyecto) Xd

suertee..


----------



## niko1990 (Oct 3, 2008)

dale dale muchas gracias cualquier cosa t pregunto...suerte!


----------

